# JUMPING UP ON EVERYONE



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Have you done any obedience training? Attended a class, if you have never trained before? This will help you if you haven't done so. 
Rewards only work if you time it right (all 4 feet on the ground) and reward for the behavior you want, not a bribe for not doing it. 
Holding him back only intensifies the desire to get at them... LOL it's actually how they teach aggression / bite work. Even obedience trainers hold a puppy back when called to increase drive for faster returns so this is probably the reason leashing and holding back isn't working. 
Most dogs don't know the meaning of the word no so unless he understands this command, that isn't going to work either.

Try teaching a behavior you want... BEFORE you try it with guest at the door. This way you can reward the behavior you want to encourage vs trying to stop the behavior you don't like. Over greeting is a very self rewarding behavior and takes lots of practice to break the habit. But like most behaviors, training is always the solution so if you haven't done training before take a class.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

Our dog is a very enthusiastic greeter. He used to jump on everyone. We finally conquered that behavior but it did take about 18 mos. when we would come into the house he would jump on us. So we rewarded only behavior that was on the floor. We knelt down and he would then get down and expose his belly for a rub. It took a full year of ignoring the jumping and rewarding the laying on the floor. That’s what he now does for our guests. BTW we also noticed the excitement is calmed a bit if there is a toy handy for him to hold in his mouth. Seems to calm some of the excitement He feels. We leash him when we have many guests, say for a holiday, and have him sit or lay by our side. His enthusiasm for everyone is infectious but not everyone loves big hairy goldens. Don’t know why! Good luck. Be patient,love her enthusiasm!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sit means Sit. Teach it first.
A year or two of pleading, rewarding, ignoring, restraining, negotiating........

Or 








Teach, reinforce, correct.


----------

